# L&M prediction on sales? Buying my first electric guitar.



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

After hours of searching, the Fender Telecaster is what I want the best. Naturally I want to spend my money as efficiently as possible, so I'm wondering about L&M history with sales, seeing as Christmas is coming up as well. Is it wide enough that I might be able to get a Fender Telecaster Standard (MIM) at a discount?

On a side note..

I'm still a bit torn to whether I should just save up for an American Standard instead. Not exactly sure if this discussion,http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/18044-fender-stratocasters-standard-vs-american-standard.html, can apply to Telecasters as well. I could get a better amp if I saved money with an MIM instead.

Well any info on either of that that would be helpful, some time I'll also see the difference between the floor models to see what if it's really worth the extra money (and that it's just not paying for the American brand for the most part.)

P.S. as of now, I have not played a guitar at all, I'm going to be borrowing an acoustic guitar to start practicing. Then I can confirm that I really want to put down this much money on the new hobby, and this also means I have a lot of time to wait for a sale.


EDIT: Info on sales on other guitar shops having sales would be much appreciated too!! I'm still searching to what guitar shops actually have Fender Telecasters. If they don't have it on their website, it's definitely not in their store right?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

L&M has a GREAT rental program. Rent one for like 17 dollars for a month and see.

Otherwise you just missed a HUGE Fender sale a couple months ago there. I don't really have xmas popping out in my memory for what they do for sales though. As to floor models, never; I would only want my own juju on a guitar and not the last three hundred teen boys pining for love. Used yea, but not a floor model unless it was discounted and cheap and mostly cheap with a good discount.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

keeperofthegood said:


> L&M has a GREAT rental program. Rent one for like 17 dollars for a month and see.
> 
> Otherwise you just missed a HUGE Fender sale a couple months ago there. I don't really have xmas popping out in my memory for what they do for sales though. As to floor models, never; I would only want my own juju on a guitar and not the last three hundred teen boys pining for love. Used yea, but not a floor model unless it was discounted and cheap and mostly cheap with a good discount.


How huge? That's a real pity..

Is it pretty much a gurantee that all guitar shops will have a sale for Christmas? Or at least on Boxing day? Currently still looking for guitar shop thread and seeing which ones closeby have Fender Telecasters.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

Try a Squier Classic Vibe Tele.
It's a great bargain.
Play a well-adjusted one against any other model and see what you think.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

User_X said:


> Try a Squier Classic Vibe Tele.
> It's a great bargain.
> Play a well-adjusted one against any other model and see what you think.


How much quality might I be sacrificing for the cheaper price though? I'm still starting out, but I want something that I can stick with for years and be content.

I'll remember to try the floor model of it, don't wanna judge it lowly just because it's Squire and the lower price.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dont know about the squiers- they get great reviews but i never played one.
i have an 07 mim standard that is pretty solid. i could easily see that guitar lasting me a lifetime.
not sure what they cost these days- i got mine brand new for $400 cash at a local shop.
the things that are of lesser quality, like the tuners and pickups, are things that are often replaced in time anyway- if the tuners go after a few years, you can then invest in better ones.
its a very serviceable guitar as is in my opinion.
i like to mess with things myself, so i see it as a smart choice with regards to future parts upgrades.
something to consider- a set of great tuners are like $50. great tele pups can be had for $150 or less. a great bridge another maybe $75 tops. $275 over the price you pay for the guitar, and the only thing left thats a lesser component versus an american tele, is the body wood. and on a tele, that matters very little.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Do yourself a favour and try the CV50s made in China and also the Classic Series 50s made in Mexico. Fantastic guitars at reasonable prices. You can also buy and return within the 30 day period in case you do not bond with the instrument.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

friedrice said:


> How much quality might I be sacrificing for the cheaper price though? I'm still starting out, but I want something that I can stick with for years and be content.
> 
> I'll remember to try the floor model of it, don't wanna judge it lowly just because it's Squire and the lower price.



The Squier teles are a total steal! I play a lowly Squier Standard tele, and it's a really nice axe - especially considering I got it for $200 plus tax new.

The Classic Vibe teles are plenty of guitar for someone in your position, don't assume you have spend more. If you really must have one of the more expensive ones, keep an eye out for used stuff at your local L&M. The one near me has really great deals on a regular basis.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

friedrice said:


> How much quality might I be sacrificing for the cheaper price though? I'm still starting out, but I want something that I can stick with for years and be content.
> 
> I'll remember to try the floor model of it, don't wanna judge it lowly just because it's Squire and the lower price.


you would really be doing yourself a service to at the very least check out the Classic Vibe series.
do a google search, and you will be seeing dozens of threads singing their praises.

you certainly won't be sacrifiing quality against the average MiM tele.
some argue they hold up well against the Am St too.
but do try it... the necks tend to be a bit thinner than average, so it might not work for you specifically.

don't be put off by the Squire name, you won't be embarrased to play this one 5 or 10 years down the road.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

Sounds great, leaning towards Squire now, diminishing returns as you go higher after all. Although I still have to practice on an acoustic guitar so I know how to test the floor models first.

Now I wonder if I can be patient enough to wait until boxing day..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll chime in on the Squier Classic Vibe. I've got a CV 50's Tele and it's fantastic. I've also spent a lot of time with a CV 50's Strat, and that's an awesome one as well. The CV's are $385 at L&M now and the MIM Teles are $555. I don't think you get enough for extra $170 to make the jump to the MIM, unless you go for the Classic Player's series like starjag suggested, or the Baja Tele, which also gets great reviews. 

If you can't swing the price tag on the nicer MIMs, I would highly recommend the CV50 over the MIM Standard. Take that extra cash and spend it on a nice amp.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'll save up for a nice amp, a budget around $200 fair for it? I know that it's equally important to the guitar choice, but does that mean you would actually pay the same amount the guitar was for an amp?

While saving up, I'll settle with using my dad's music equipment. I assume I can use an electric guitar for that right? Since they have that standard music connection thingie, not exactly sure what you call em'.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My advice would be to buy used. Go to a pawn shop or 3 with a friend who is a player and find a good quality axe in your price range. Or, better yet, use Kijiji and Craigslist to find something good. Much better bang for the buck used, and you will not lose any $ selling it.

Aside from Fender, Ibanez, Dean, Jay Turser (sometimes), Yamaha and several others all make good quality entry level guitars. ELectric guitars only work with amps, you'll be frustrated if you don't get an amp right away. Even if it's only a tiny $50.00 practice amp...

Good luck


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

good source of tele info is here: Fender Telecaster® Electric Guitar Central -- No. 1 in the World

classic vibe series is a steal, really good quality, low price, they are the talk of the town right now. even with stock pickups, they are really good. 

Brad Paisely once said, the most important element in his tone is the amplifier. The guitar / pickups are secondary. So, don't cheap out on a crappy practice amp. Lots of options out there for you depending on your style. Without spending a giant bucket of money, there are some small modelling amps that can get you close at this stage of your playing. you can probably get one for a few hundred new, much less $ used. Check the forums for reviews, depending on what you play. 

good luck on your search.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

If you buy used, you'll get a lot more guitar for your buck. Craigslist has it all. Save yourself hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree with all the advice here but I'll add this; 
If you stick with the guitar in general this will very likely NOT be the last guitar you buy regardless of how good it is! Get familiar with the term G.A.S.! 
As long as your first guitar is of decent quality (as all the ones described here should be) you will get all you need out of it as a beginner. Just make sure whatever you get is set up properly (easily done by a competent guitar tech/luthier). Even high price, "high quality" guitars can have bad setups. A surprising amount you find on the wall of the average music store do! 

As you improve as a player you'll probably see all kinds of other guitars that you "must" have though Classic Vibe is a great place to start.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

friedrice said:


> Yeah, I'll save up for a nice amp, a budget around $200 fair for it? I know that it's equally important to the guitar choice, but does that mean you would actually pay the same amount the guitar was for an amp?


Like Gene Machine mentioned, the amp is just as important, if not moreso than the guitar. I can make several guitars sound the same through 1 amp, but it's not as easy to make 1 guitar sound the same through several amps. It all depends on what kinds of music you're into. If you're going to need a lot of effects for things like Shoegaze or Electronic-influenced music, then yes, one of those modelling amps is probably your best bet. But if you're more a meat & potatoes kinda blues or rock guy, you might be better served picking up something like the Fender 600 Champ or Vox AC4 and just cranking it up for your overdrive.

Just so you know, though, $200 isn't going to get you much amp, especially if you're buying new. At best, you'll end up with a small modeling practice amp or 5w tube amp, so as long as you have no intentions of gigging any time soon, you should be ok.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> ELectric guitars only work with amps, you'll be frustrated if you don't get an amp right away. Even if it's only a tiny $50.00 practice amp...


Like it doesn't work at all, or more because I'll be frustated at how bad it sounds? It's this music mixer thing connected to nice speakers. I had my digital piano plugged in before and it sounds nicer. I could play sooner then save up for a few months for a good amp. Not like the lesser quality music will discourage me in the long-term, I'd prefer to be able to practice on an electric guitar as well than only be stuck with an old acoustic guitar.

As for learning how to set it up, do you think I could learn by myself on how to do it? I don't know anyone who plays an electric guitar. With the permanent damage emphasized on some I read, I'll definitely be very careful.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'd say check out Agile...you can get them online only...i've bought a great guitar from them! really great to deal with! and cheap too...but the guitar was awesome! bargain price for a choice instrument!

Rondo Music Home Page

check these ones out...
http://www.rondomusic.com/TC630RN2TS.HTML

http://www.rondomusic.com/tc730vwhrn.html

or even just the cheap cheap model...ok for a beginner and good to mod on too...
http://www.rondomusic.com/furrianmnbibsb.html


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

friedrice said:


> Like it doesn't work at all, or more because I'll be frustated at how bad it sounds? It's this music mixer thing connected to nice speakers. I had my digital piano plugged in before and it sounds nicer. I could play sooner then save up for a few months for a good amp. Not like the lesser quality music will discourage me in the long-term, I'd prefer to be able to practice on an electric guitar as well than only be stuck with an old acoustic guitar.
> 
> As for learning how to set it up, do you think I could learn by myself on how to do it? I don't know anyone who plays an electric guitar. With the permanent damage emphasized on some I read, I'll definitely be very careful.


You can definitely run a guitar through basically any amp and speaker that has a 1/4" input. Into a Hi-fi unit, it's not going to sound particularly good, but it's a decent way to get you playing until you save up enough $$$ for a real amp. I did it myself for a year, except I was plugging into the 1/8" input on my PC using an adapter. On the plus side, if you use a PC, there's tons of free VSTs you can download to layer effects real-time over your guitar's signal if you're technologically inclined that way. Using something like Audacity (totally free) and maybe some of the stuff from this site (never tried them), you might be able to go a good long time without an amp.

Having said all that, there's nothing better than plugging into a nice tube amp.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

Buy used. 

If you want to finance:

Go to your local L&M and have them see if any other stores across Canada have any used MIM teles. L&M has easy in-house financing (no credit check) and will finance used instruments. Do the same for your amp purchase. My own USA Tele was purchased at L&M in St John's for $730 tax included and it kicks butt. 

If you have the cash now:

Go to eBay. A fine used black MIM tele just sold for under $300 a day or two ago. Again, do the same for your amp purchase. Buy from a Canadian source so you don't pay duty or taxes. Of course there is also the used instrument forum here. I have snagged a bargain or two there in the past and will probably do so again in the future (at least one bargain tele for sale in the forum right now actually).

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

WEEZY said:


> If you buy used, you'll get a lot more guitar for your buck. Craigslist has it all. Save yourself hundreds of dollars.


surely you aren't talking about Vancouver's CL???


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm a bit paranoid on used guitars though, with fake guitars roaming around. If they got good eBay feedback, should be safe right?

I've decided I'll buy the Squier Classic Vibe, but if a Fender Telecasters gets around a 30%-40% discount, I'll definitely get that.

Just talked to my friend and he said he got a Fender Telecaster around January or something this year for like 50% off. I think the guitar shop was closing down or something. Can I expect something close to that at Boxing day? Never really focused on how big the sales get on guitars, but I'd assume they'd want to get rid of the 2010 issues right?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

friedrice said:


> I'm a bit paranoid on used guitars though, with fake guitars roaming around. If they got good eBay feedback, should be safe right?
> 
> I've decided I'll buy the Squier Classic Vibe, but if a Fender Telecasters gets around a 30%-40% discount, I'll definitely get that.
> 
> Just talked to my friend and he said he got a Fender Telecaster around January or something this year for like 50% off. I think the guitar shop was closing down or something. Can I expect something close to that at Boxing day? Never really focused on how big the sales get on guitars, but I'd assume they'd want to get rid of the 2010 issues right?


In short, no. Any sale you see around that time will be closeouts on stuff that doesn't move. Teles sell plenty whether they're Squier, MIM, or US, so you might get a couple bucks off, but don't expect much. Look at it this way, the "big Fender sale" that keeps was mentioning earlier was 10% off all Fender (and subsidiary brands) stuff. So you'd save $50 off a new MIM Tele Standard, which ain't nothing to sneeze at, but it's not exactly the deal of the century. If anything, you're better off cashing in on one of L&M's 0% financing events to swing a deal on a nicer instrument than you can afford at the time and spend 6 or 12 months paying it off.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for their help. Very much!

I've narrowed it down the Squier Classic Vibe. I just have to decide between the 50s one or the slightly more expensive Custom one (which has alder wood!).

Two nice videos I found.
YouTube - Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster '50s + Fender Pro Junior CV50s

YouTube - [NAMM 2010] SQUIER - Classic Vibe Telecaster® Custom - Version Française CV Custom

I like how CV50s looks because of its simplicity, but I like the Custom's more acoustic sound although I don't know if that's just the better amp. Are they both equally great values? All just up to deciding my own preference then?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

friedrice said:


> Thank you to everyone for their help. Very much!
> 
> I've narrowed it down the Squier Classic Vibe. I just have to decide between the 50s one or the slightly more expensive Custom one (which has alder wood!).
> 
> ...


I own the CV50 and I've played the CVC a bunch of times because I'm a sucker for sunburst Teles with binding. In short, the guitars are pretty much identical in feel. The sound will be a little snappier and spankier with the maple neck of the CV50, but the pickups are the same from what I understand. The CVC costs a bit more because it just costs a bit more to finish a guitar in sunburst and put binding on it. All the rest of the appointments are the same (tuners, nut, etc.), so it's pretty much a cosmetic choice. 

When the CVC first came out, I was GASing pretty hard for it, but in the end, it didn't sound or feel different enough from my CV50 to warrant buying.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

thought I'd throw a bump out to a supporting retailer, Tapestry Music, who carries a full line and ships.
Tapestry Music Search

/no affiliation. but if this is forbidden, I won't be offended if mods remove it.
I'm just appreciative of the contests that they have sponsored for the site.
custom CV and thinline CV are a bit cheaper than L&M's price
Long & McQuade - Search (you may have to manually put in "classic vibe" in search box)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

friedrice said:


> How huge? That's a real pity..


Not nearly as HUGE as you could save by buying a second hand one.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm considering that too if I find a good deal that looks trusty. I assume L&M has a good selection of used guitars, to be honest I haven't been to one yet.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

friedrice said:


> I'm a bit paranoid on used guitars though, with fake guitars roaming around. If they got good eBay feedback, should be safe right?
> 
> I've decided I'll buy the Squier Classic Vibe, but if a Fender Telecasters gets around a 30%-40% discount, I'll definitely get that.
> 
> Just talked to my friend and he said he got a Fender Telecaster around January or something this year for like 50% off. I think the guitar shop was closing down or something. Can I expect something close to that at Boxing day? Never really focused on how big the sales get on guitars, but I'd assume they'd want to get rid of the 2010 issues right?


You're in Brampton, so I think it's time you got yourself into your local L&M and actually seemwhat they have in stock.


----------



## Chocobo (Aug 20, 2010)

Long McQuade failed me miserably.

Go for Steve's.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

whatever you do, don't buy a Gibson. they are utter crap and totally a rip-off according to all the geniuses on this forum.
and as you can plainly see, all the biggest most successful professional musicians buy asian copies built in child-labour sweatshops and made of old driftwood and the parts from broken radios cause they are so much better than Gibsons.
actually now that you mention it, you might be better off taking up the kazoo or the ukelele and save yourself a lot of unnecessary expense and time.
best of luck!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

six-string said:


> whatever you do, don't buy a Gibson. they are utter crap and totally a rip-off according to all the geniuses on this forum.
> and as you can plainly see, all the biggest most successful professional musicians buy asian copies built in child-labour sweatshops and made of old driftwood and the parts from broken radios cause they are so much better than Gibsons.
> actually now that you mention it, you might be better off taking up the kazoo or the ukelele and save yourself a lot of unnecessary expense and time.
> best of luck!


hahahaha, awww c'mon, let's try to keep all this crap in the other thread!


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

Just went to L&M.

Tried some of the floor models and I couldn't tell what the heck was better.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

friedrice said:


> Just went to L&M.
> 
> Tried some of the floor models and I couldn't tell what the heck was better.


What felt the best to you? Or what was the easiest for you to play? Sometimes that's worth a lot more than the price tag of a guitar.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

They were all fine. They had their differences, but I guess symptoms of discomfort wouldn't come out after just a few moments trying em out.

They didn't have any floor models of Squier CVs though. Although at this point I'm pretty sure that's what I want now, when I actually have the money, I'll go ask to test it out to confirm for sure. Then in a couple years I'll go buy a nice Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Chocobo said:


> Long McQuade failed me miserably.
> 
> Go for Steve's.


The OP is in Brampton, which has an L&M location. Steves is in downtown Toronto. Given the horrible traffic and parking, that makes it pretty much an hour of travel each way.

L&M also has a very good return policy if you feel you've not made the right choice. Steves tends to use the Ferengi Rules Of Acquisition as it's business model.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

wait I still have one last concern if no one minds.

Is the CV overall a better guitar where you would pick it instead even if you could get an MIM Tele for the same price?

Like it doesn't seem to be hard to get a used Tele for $300, it's not common but it's fairly consistent. In fact there's one right now at craiglist listed at Oct 1 (so not sure if it's still available), unfortunately I don't plan to buy yet until a couple weeks, and that tele happens to be a neat color too. I'm still a bit worried on buying a used Tele though, people can get really careless.

For example, this is one hell of a beat up guitar.. Fender,Ovation, Squire,Ibanez.

I did see one that's even worse in L&M though. I know some people actually like the "relic" look of being a bit worn out, but this just screams no love for the guitar.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

I've seen people test guitars while siting
on a stool/amp (and done so myself). Doesn't 
feel right for some reason when you get home 
and strap it on the first time. Try them with a 
strap on.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I think your overthinking this guitar purchase, no offense as most of us have been there.

At this point you can't tell what you like because you have not tried anything.
Look at the music you want to play, see if that guitar can do it (single coil for metal not going to work like a HB). Put the guitar in your hands and just feel it, it should just feel right, try every guitar in the shop and you will see the difference.

Buy a guitar with the best resale, check for used at L&M. Nothing wrong with them and when you sell it or trade it in you don't get the big hit.
Plan to use this guitar to learn with the thought to purchase your dream guitar down the road. Most of us buy sell and trade more guitars and gear than you can imagine.

Don't forget the amp, this could be more important than the guitar as they can ruin your sound or not achieve your sound. Amps also tend to stay around longer than guitars.
Let us know what type of music you are into and we can guide you to the right amp, don't forget your budget.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

+10000 at Bevo! That's great advice. Oh, and regarding 'Six-String's' rant: Gibson LP's are great guitars...they're just over-priced.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

Bevo said:


> I think your overthinking this guitar purchase, no offense as most of us have been there.
> 
> At this point you can't tell what you like because you have not tried anything.
> Look at the music you want to play, see if that guitar can do it (single coil for metal not going to work like a HB). Put the guitar in your hands and just feel it, it should just feel right, try every guitar in the shop and you will see the difference.
> ...


I really love the simplicity of a Telecaster so I guess it's like my dream guitar right now. A Gibson LP would be really great but I wouldn't buy one even if I had the money.

I decided I'll go for an MIM Standard (either used or new) after all. I just can't bring myself to like the colors on the CV50 or the CVC. Even if the MIM is maybe 5%-10% worse than a CV in terms of quality, I know the guitar tone should be the most important. I tried not to be shallow, but the brand and the color really do bother me a lot. To the point that I'd probably pick it even if I find that the CV50 feels _a bit _better.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good choice, you won't go wrong but try to find a mint used one first at a dealer. You will get a free tune up, you can return it, it will be checked out and most important it wont be stolen.

Did you like the late Jeff Healey?
He used a Squire for most of his work.


----------



## ambrose132 (Oct 23, 2010)

friedrice said:


> I really love the simplicity of a Telecaster so I guess it's like my dream guitar right now. A Gibson LP would be really great but I wouldn't buy one even if I had the money.
> 
> I decided I'll go for an MIM Standard (either used or new) after all. I just can't bring myself to like the colors on the CV50 or the CVC. Even if the MIM is maybe 5%-10% worse than a CV in terms of quality, I know the guitar tone should be the most important. I tried not to be shallow, but the brand and the color really do bother me a lot. To the point that I'd probably pick it even if I find that the CV50 feels _a bit _better.


Don't leave the rondo tele's out of the question. I bought a thinline version, it arrives Tuesday, and was 280 bux shipped in a hardcase. (PS- i know this is my first post here, but i was in this situation a month ago) I have a list fo stuff from a guy who is an amazing guitar player, and he swears by them now. Drop in som GFS pups, and you will have an amazing guitar for a secent amount of cash... plus there are about 100 colors to choose from. If you have any questions let me know- ill be posting a youtube review of it too when i get it.

D


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Fried Rice, whats the update?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ambrose132 said:


> Don't leave the rondo tele's out of the question. I bought a thinline version, it arrives Tuesday, and was 280 bux shipped in a hardcase. (PS- i know this is my first post here, but i was in this situation a month ago) I have a list fo stuff from a guy who is an amazing guitar player, and he swears by them now. Drop in som GFS pups, and you will have an amazing guitar for a secent amount of cash... plus there are about 100 colors to choose from. If you have any questions let me know- ill be posting a youtube review of it too when i get it.
> 
> D


No offense, but a recommendation for a guitar (and mods) has more credibility after you've actually received the guitar, and maybe played it awhile...not just how great you anticipate it to be!
there was a member here last year who bought a new guitar, was raving about it, promoting the company as if he were an employee of theirs, picking fights online with anyone that criticized it, etc....and a month later he was referring to it as a POS, and trying to sell it, and raving about a new guitar maker he'd discovered and was enamoured with, and was being just as confrontational as he had been the month before  He doesnt post here much anymore. 
Just sayin'.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Diablo said:


> No offense, but a recommendation for a guitar (and mods) has more credibility after you've actually received the guitar, and maybe played it awhile...not just how great you anticipate it to be!
> there was a member here last year who bought a new guitar, was raving about it, promoting the company as if he were an employee of theirs, picking fights online with anyone that criticized it, etc....and a month later he was referring to it as a POS, and trying to sell it, and raving about a new guitar maker he'd discovered and was enamoured with, and was being just as confrontational as he had been the month before  He doesnt post here much anymore.
> Just sayin'.


Yeah, you definitely need to wait at LEAST a month or two after you buy before being able to make any real review. That way, the honeymoon period is over and you can be a LOT more objective. For instance, I just bought a Gibson 50's Studio Tribute and I love it! 'Course I so, I've only had it a week and I wait 4 months for it. But before I go telling people how awesome it is, I'd rather give it some time and miles to see whether I truly do like it.


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Fried Rice, whats the update?


I decided to start with an acoustic instead after much thinking and consideration. The CV50 or CVC just doesn't appeal to me, but going for an MIM won't allow for a good amp with my current budget. I didn't want to wait any longer to buy my own guitar too.

I'm quite thrilled about it because I got the Seagull S6 Original, TRIC Case (floor model), and a free tuner all for only $430 including tax at Guitar Shop in Mississauga. I can't really tell if the tone is great, but I do find it satisfying to play.

Time to save up again! I'll happily be more patient this time.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations on your guitar! I hope you will love it! If I could give you a little advice about playing it would be to do the following:

1. Tune your guitar each day.
2. Keep your guitar near you as best you can.
3. Practice every day...even if only for a few minutes.
4. Listen to as many different kinds of guitar music as you can and try and learn each 'lick' and style.
5. Stop playing when you get too tired or frustrated...otherwise it will become more of a 'chore' than it should be

Music should come from your soul - sometimes our souls are twisted and angry, sometimes lonely and sad, sometimes happy and light and sometimes sexy and brooding and dark...but THAT's where the music comes from! Let your guitar become your emotional voice.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good advice and great guitar!

I will offer this..
Learn the scales and all the stuff you should but also spend time working on a song right off the start, do a bit every day even if you only learn a bar.
Also never ever spend more than 30 min on one thing like a scale or bar, it will just be work and no fun. You will also see that when you come back to it the nex day your further ahead.

Have fun!!


----------

